# scan tool recomendations



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a five year old basic $20 bluetooth tool that only reads engine codes, but I'm contemplating upgrading to something more capable. I'm currently chasing an ABS issue on my wife's car, but I want to think more generally of what I might need to in the future. 

There are so many options and they seem to be available at every price point imaginable. Its not always clear to me what you buying with increased price. Also unclear to me is what should I consider to be a reasonable lifetime for these tools. Bi-directionality seems to be a big step up in price. I'm not sure how important this really is. 

Somewhat skewing the decision processes, I have access to a SnapOn Modis at the MWR shop at work ($15/use). The problem is it is sort a pain since if I want to do more than pull codes then I need to take a few hours off work, and my wife's parking at work is tied to her license plate, so I its not as simple as switching cars when her car needs work. And not being mine, I don't really have a chance to play with it, meaning I don't really know how to use it very well.

Both my cars are currently Hondas (06 CRV and 11 Accord) and I would likely stay with Hondas or Toyotas going in the future, although I do help friends do some work on their vehicles too. In all honestly most of what I've done is either basics maintenance (fluids/filters/brakes) or front end/suspension work so I haven't done a huge amount of scan tool work. But who knows what the future might hold.

Curious what other diyers where using and where happy with.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I have a basic OBDII reader from Harbor Freight. Instead of discussing what reader is better, why don't you tell us what the ABS problem is. Is the brake light or check engine light showing on the dash board. I have an ABS problem to but tell us about yours first..


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

ABS/VSA (stability system) light will appear intermittently, about once or twice a month. It will be remain illuminated through the remainder of the drive cycle and sometimes the next one or two. Then it goes out for a while. (This is the 06 Honda CRV btw.)

I pulled the following historic codes:
11-1 Right Front Wheel Speed Sensor Open or Short
13-1 Left Front Wheel Speed Sensor Open or Short
61-1 Battery Voltage Failure
81-1 ABS Control Unit Failure
86-1 CAN Relation Failure
104-1 Sensor Cluster Failure

I couldn't figure out when each of these codes last appeared, so my strategy was the reset see which ones reappear the next time the problem resurfaces (still waiting), so I'm don't led astray by a glitch that only happened once a while back. I'm focusing in 81-1 since I think that might precipitate the other codes. FSM ABS flow chart for that says to reset and then replace ABS control module if it reappears. That is basically my plan. 

I have verified ABS does work when the light is off (have to the put the snow we're getting to some good use). In all honesty, if this were my car instead of the wife's I may just wait until the problem gets worse.

I'm reasonably confident I can get this (still appreciate any advice). Mainly looking to see if I can turn this into an excuse to buy another tool. (Don't worry, I can stop any time I like.) 


How long have you had your Harbor Freight tool? I've been happy with some of their stuff, less happy with others. Somewhat afraid to try any electronics from them.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

How much you looking to spend?


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That is tightly tied to what I should expect as a reasonable lifetime (before they either break or become outdated). I've looked some in the $200-300 range. I wonder if its worth spending that much (esp w/ access to a more advanced tool, even if inconvenient). I could be talked into spending more if I thought it was worth it and I thought the tool would last.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

This would probably be satisfactory.

https://www.harborfreight.com/zr13-obd2-code-reader-with-abssrsfixassist-63806.html


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

If you have a smartphone you might look into this style of scan tool . For a DIYer it might do the trick . I haven't used just did a quick search , there are many brands to choose from .

https://www.amazon.com/MicroTech-4-0-Scanner-Smartphone-Connection/dp/B075XL19MP


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Porsche986S said:


> If you have a smartphone you might look into this style of scan tool . For a DIYer it might do the trick . I haven't used just did a quick search , there are many brands to choose from .
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MicroTech-4-0-Scanner-Smartphone-Connection/dp/B075XL19MP


I have the OBDLINK LX, and it is great for what it is: a bluetooth reader and app that reads generic OBD codes and live streams data. It won't read manufacturer specific codes though. I use Forscan for Ford specific codes since I own a Lincoln. The OP wants something to read ABS and Honda codes. That means $$$.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You need a scanner that can read codes, erase codes, and read data from PCM,(Powertrain Control Module) BCM, (Body Control Module) ABS, (Anti-Lock Brake Module, and TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) if possible. The scanners I use are probably out of your price range. Snap-On Solus ultra= $4000.00. An Autel $700.00 to $1000.00 (Get the one made in America not China). I also have an old Genesis for older vehicles. I seen the ones for smart phones and that would be ok.:vs_cool:


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I've had the Harbor Freight OBDII reader for a few years. I don't know if it's good enough to help you. Off the top of my head, I would be looking for a pinched wire. Was any work done on the vehicle just prior to the start those problems? It's too strange that al those codes should appear out of the blue. I would pull the fuse for the ABS. That's the worst invention in the world second only to snow. You should be able to switch cars with your wife if you notify the parking people at he job.


----------

